# Ican Wheels



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Anyone familiar with ican wheels? When I searched it here I got the Chinese Carbon Thread but no specific post. Even if it is a Chinese carbon wheel, well, aren’t most? I’m far from averse to a Chinese manufacturer. So I’m wondering if anyone has any experience with these? 

https://icancycling.com/collections/road-bike-wheelset/products/38mm-carbon-clincher-wheelset-1


----------



## Rone69 (Aug 13, 2017)

Hello
I'm Italian, last year I bought a set of FL40 with Powerway R51 hubs and Sapim CxRay spokes, I had a problem with the front rim (braking track) and the rim was replaced for free, the rear hub is not very solid, with these hub hubs is necessary use very solid quick releases.

In Italy there is a forum dedicated to road bike called "BDC Forum" ,in this forum there is a very long discussion dedicated to Ican products.

Some have bought wheels for themselves and their friends and are very happy, others have had some problems.

If I can afford it, I recommend the new Aero series wheels, as far as the hubs are concerned, I can tell you that the new Ican R01 are Formula SP-60 SP-201, I don't like the spoke pattern, but it seems to be fine, Formula is an important OEM supplier (Trek, Cannondale, ecc ecc) but if you can let him take the DtSwiss hubs.

Or consider taking only the rims and assembling the wheels with the hubs of your choice.

My bike with Ican Fl40








The Ican staff is committed, but they are a little confusing.

There are many videos for their products.

I hope I was helpful.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

PBL450 said:


> Anyone familiar with ican wheels? When I searched it here I got the Chinese Carbon Thread but no specific post. Even if it is a Chinese carbon wheel, well, aren’t most? I’m far from averse to a Chinese manufacturer. So I’m wondering if anyone has any experience with these?
> 
> https://icancycling.com/collections/road-bike-wheelset/products/38mm-carbon-clincher-wheelset-1


The point is not whether an item is MADE in China. As you say, most items are now made there or elsewhere in Asia. The point is how reputable is the company? If it's a well known brand with a good reputation, they will have stringent manufacturing standards even if made in China. If it's a no-name or unknown brand, do you really know what you are getting? Especially if it comes to carbon, I wouldn't want to experiment just to save a few $$.

Furthermore, my take is that it is bad enough that we are manufacturing very little here in the US anymore. I would prefer to at least buy from a USA vendor.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

PBL450 said:


> Anyone familiar with ican wheels?


Ican has been around for a while and has a decent reputation. (I have no experience with their wheels)



Lombard said:


> Furthermore, my take is that it is bad enough that we are manufacturing very little here in the US anymore. I would prefer to at least buy from a USA vendor.


They sell on Amazon. Free one day prime shipping
https://www.amazon.com/stores/node/...s_browse-bin=ICAN&ref_=bl_dp_s_web_9664330011

And have a U.S. warehouse.
https://icancycling.com/collections/us-warehouse

So they're as much of a US vendor and most anything else.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks all for the feedback! That’s a gorgeous ride Rone! BMC? Scott?


----------



## Rone69 (Aug 13, 2017)

PBL450 said:


> Thanks all for the feedback! That’s a gorgeous ride Rone! BMC? Scott?


China's carbon frame, Fasterway Classic, I've bought this frame in october 2018, It's not a knock-off but It's looks very close to the new Factor O2 VAM (€5000).

I'd like this frame, direct Mount brakes, BBright, good tyre clearance, stiff enough but very comfortable, good descending quality, cheaper and no logo.


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

I’ve not found many reviews either, and I’m interested to get something along the lines of their Aero 40’s. I can those cheaper than a used set of CLX 40’s, or half the price of new giant SLR1’s. They don’t have great hubs as mentioned above, though their web site does say you can get them with DT swiss hubs too (costs and weighs more).


----------



## Rone69 (Aug 13, 2017)

SpeedNeeder said:


> I’ve not found many reviews either, and I’m interested to get something along the lines of their Aero 40’s. I can those cheaper than a used set of CLX 40’s, or half the price of new giant SLR1’s. They don’t have great hubs as mentioned above, though their web site does say you can get them with DT swiss hubs too (costs and weighs more).


It's right, the Aero series hubs are produced by Formula, one of the big manufacturer in Taiwan.


----------



## Oldbikah (Apr 16, 2015)

Late to this, but want to say that yes, it's sad we don't do as much manufacturing here in the States, but that's been the case for many years. It's mostly all about labor costs. 

ICAN has a Wheel Distribution or Warehouse Center in the U.S. of A. I took a chance on a set of ICAN wheels after quite a bit of research and a great video that I found made by Johnny Pink Productions. This was 3 over years and over 3,500 miles ago. I have 3 bikes that I ride during the year, so I don't just ride that distance in 3 years. 

What I can say is... that the ICAN rim brake 38mm wheels with Sapim CX-Ray spokes and Novatec hubs are still running round and true today on my slightly upgraded Cervelo R2. (I switched from 105/FSA to all new and lighter R8000 Ultegra components last Winter) 

I don't baby the wheels any more than aluminum... they are plenty durable and strong. Zero problems with them. ICAN's newer offerings are improved and are UCI approved. Bought a set of new AERO 40mm Disk wheels for my son for Christmas. They have improved quality and hubs. You can spec them out with DT Swiss hubs, too. 

Excellent wheels. No reservations about buying ICANs again. Super performance at a very fair price. The old Cervelo feels like a super bike compared to stock.


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

I have a set of Ican Aero 35 disc wheels. The hubs are novatech w/CX-Ray spokes. Weight was spot on 1,350g. Other than a few twisted spokes out of the box they have been excellent wheels. 28mm Giant Gavia tubeless tires measure 30mm on these rims. They claim to be UCI approved/endorsed for whatever that's worth


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

I bought a set of ICAN aero 50s rim brake after having warranty issues with a major brand that cost 2x. The ICAN wheels have been excellent - the aero series is more expensive than their other ones but have a combination of T700 and T800 carbon, which must account for their light weight. Mine came in at 1360 for the set. That is the lightest 50mm depth wheelset I've seen - over 100 grams lighter than my big brand wheels, which were only 41 deep. I have raced on them in mountainous areas etc. and they have performed well. So much so that I may get a set of their 35s for more dedicated climbing. Tubeless, modern width shape etc.


----------



## Mark80scu (Apr 18, 2012)

I have a set of FL55 rim brakes, have had them for probably 500 miles. So far I love them and I’m a heavy guy at 220-225 lbs. I think the brake pads wear out a little fast, what are you guys using?


----------



## redcrow (Feb 9, 2021)

Right now, any of the Ican wheels on Amazon have an expected delivery date of late March to early April. Same is true of most Chinese products unless they have infrastructure right here in USA.


----------

